# Engine dies out when hot. Ummm?



## montgomeryj1 (Apr 3, 2012)

I bought an F525 this summer 17 Hp Kawasaki, PA540A. I know, I know they are a bear to work on. I think I have a more general problem. The tractor starts and runs great until it gets hot. If I pull it out and mow for like 20-25 minutes then it is hot. It acts like it just loses power like it isn't getting enough fuel almost. If I shut it off for a little while then start again I might get 10 minutes out of it until it starts again. It has fresh gas, new filter, and I just replaced all the gaskets from the air filter holder back through where the carb. mounts to the head. My only guess is the ignitor but Deere wants $70 for it, must have gold trim on it.


----------



## jimiller5 (Nov 28, 2014)

I hope someone has an answer to this problem. I have a Ford 601 that does the same thing. It won't run after warm up without the choke pulled all the way out.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello jimiller5, Sounds like you are having some problems. First off, how old is the gas? If it's been in there for a while, you could have a bad gas situation, or a carb that is getting gummed up. Get some fuel stabilizer in there if that's the case. I don't use my gas tractors very much, so I put stabilizer in the fuel all the time.
Another issue may be your coil. If your coil is going bad, it may start causing you problems when it gets hot, but it sure sounds like a carb issue.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I am thinking fuel filter  for some reason.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Have you tried loosening the fuel cap when the problem starts. If you have a clogged vent hole in the fuel cap, The fuel system will basically go into a vacuum and we all know what no fuel means....

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## jimiller5 (Nov 28, 2014)

I've replaced the carb, new fuel line and filter, new coil, points, plugs, condenser, plug wires, battery, and intake gasket. I've soaked the carb in Sea Foam and blew it out with compressed air. The gas is good.


----------



## kenmig (May 7, 2015)

Case MI 290 engine stops when oil heats


----------



## jimiller5 (Nov 28, 2014)

I found my problem. I had installed a fuel filter that required 7 psi to function. Since the tractor uses a gravity fuel system, it would not let enough gas through. I removed the filter and it runs fine.


----------



## Josh-PA (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi.
I know I'm bumping a very old thread, and I've searched all over and read a number of similar ones, but I'm really struggling to find a solution.

I have a 1995 JD F510 w/ the kawasaki FC420 engine. It has the same issue as the original poster stated. Starts fine, runs great for 30 mins and then begins losing power and surging until it ultimately dies. 

I've replaced the fuel pump, fuel lines and carb. I've blown out the fuel tank feed and have good fuel flow to the carb bowl. When it begins bogging down, if I push on the governor arm it revs and sounds like it runs as normal. If I hold the governor forward it seems to have good power until I let off the actuator. I assume the manual governor adjustment means it has good fuel and spark coming in. Once it cools off, it runs fine again. I've tried running it with the gas cap off to confirm no vacuum leak and it seems to make no difference.

I'd appreciate any help / recommendations anyone can give.


----------



## pwatson (Jul 27, 2021)

Hello
Have you had any luck finding the problem/solution? I'm about to start trying to solve the same problem. My tractor works fine while engine is cool or under intermittent use, but once I'm using the tractor hard (mowing a field or cutting brambles) it heats up and loses power. I've probably read the same or similar posts as you have, I doubt it's fuel line problem as it seems to be directly related to the temperature of the engine, so I'm thinking something that expands/constricts when it heats up. I'm going to clean or replace the fuel filter but after that not really sure where to look next.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

As hot as it's been, sounds to me like vapor lock from the gasoline boiling in the fuel bowl.


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

*Josh: if I push on the governor arm it revs and sounds like it runs as normal. If I hold the governor forward it seems to have good power until I let off the actuator *

I wonder why the throttle lever is not pulling on the Governor? You say it has good power, are you doing this under load?

When you remove the load does the engine speed up to selected speed on it's own? When you push governor are you speeding the engine beyond where it normally runs? 

After the problem occurs what happens, what occurs to make the tractor usable again?

What needs to be derived here is the problem the governor and it's linkage or a some other issue. 

Sidecars's vapor lock is definitely something to consider.


----------

